# Waterpark pics (My first post:)



## iKokomo (Jun 11, 2011)

Hello everyone! I love photography, and even am working at college at a minor in media! 


I am shooting some pics with friends at a water park with a couple of gals. I want to get some sweet awesome shots, posed (2 cute gals in swimsuits) and unposed (like going down a waterside) etc! Any tips on how to get some good shots, and poses because if they are good enough, I will add them to my portfolio. Thanks a lot.  I have a D90 and know how to use it pretty well! Thanks


----------



## Garbz (Jun 12, 2011)

Its much harder to tell you how to pose someone someone compared to if you post a photo and ask for critique.

About all  I could suggest is head to the local library and grab a book on portrait photography. Or head to the newsagent and buy a Vogue or girly magazine and look through the clothing section, there's plenty of posing in there. For the male equivalent grab a copy of esquire. Try to mimic the results, it will teach you what works and what doesn't.


----------



## EPPhoto (Jun 12, 2011)

My suggestion would be to bring a longer lens if you have one.  Something like a 70-200, and try NOT posing them.  Stay far enough away so they can't tell when/if your photographing them. Get those candid shots!  Always be prepared for a "wardrobe malfunction" haha.  Plus with a longer lens, you can be further away from water...Nikon has crappy waterproofing, even on the pro bodies aren't that great.  Have fun and post up some pics tomorrow!!

Sent from Erics iPhone!   (2) Nikon D300 50mm 1.4, 17-55 2.8, 70-200 2.8VRII, 24-70 2.8, 85mm 1.4, (2) SB900


----------



## iKokomo (Jun 12, 2011)

Well it won't be until July, I'm just getting some ideas before I go up there, and I do wanna do some swimming too. And not make it awkward for everyone else! Lol

I do have a 18-105 lens for a longer and can borrow a 50mm 1.8


----------



## EPPhoto (Jun 13, 2011)

You really want something like a 70-200 so you can keep your distance.  But that kit lens should work ok.  The whole idea of using a long lens is so you can keep your distance and catch them being real (not fake posing).

Sent from Erics iPhone!   (2) Nikon D300 50mm 1.4, 17-55 2.8, 70-200 2.8VRII, 24-70 2.8, 85mm 1.4, (2) SB900


----------



## Butter Jeweler (Jun 13, 2011)

EPPhoto said:


> My suggestion would be to bring a longer lens if you have one.  Something like a 70-200, and try NOT posing them



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## iKokomo (Jun 14, 2011)

I do have a 55-300 lens, but it isn't VR, would that be ok?


----------



## analog.universe (Jun 14, 2011)

Outside during the day, you'll be able to get your shutter up fast enough that you won't need VR


----------



## iKokomo (Jun 14, 2011)

It is an indoor park, but has a lot of lights and windows to the outside


----------



## EPPhoto (Jun 14, 2011)

iKokomo said:
			
		

> I do have a 55-300 lens, but it isn't VR, would that be ok?



You know, not too many years ago people shot with non-VR lenses  jk!

Even if it is indoors, as long as you have decent light, you can use faster shutter speeds.  Just watch your white balance being that you'll have fake sun!  Have fun!

Sent from Erics iPhone!   (2) Nikon D300 50mm 1.4, 17-55 2.8, 70-200 2.8VRII, 24-70 2.8, 85mm 1.4, (2) SB900


----------



## iKokomo (Jun 14, 2011)

I also have an underwater digi cam for interesting shots, because a underwater pocket camera is much cheaper the  underwater case for D90 Any ideas! Thanks a lot for everything,


----------

